# FSU: the premiere college football program in America



## MCBUCK (Aug 19, 2014)

don't shoot the messenger.....

http://collegespun.com/acc/florida-...ball-program-in-america-in-recruiting-letter#


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 19, 2014)

What is the letter suppose to say?

We're really not that good, but if you choose a lesser school FSU is the place for you?

The job of recruiting is selling your program.


----------



## WickedTider (Aug 19, 2014)

:





Rebel Yell said:


> What is the letter suppose to say?
> 
> We're really not that good, but if you choose a lesser school FSU is the place for you?
> 
> The job of recruiting is selling your program.



I thought you guys bought, not sold


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 19, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> :
> 
> I thought you guys bought, not sold



Nope, we steal.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 19, 2014)

Free crab legs if you run under a 4.5


----------



## alphachief (Aug 19, 2014)

And the purpose of the post is what?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 20, 2014)

I would love to see other teams Scholly letters.  I'm sure UGA's letter plainly states that you will probably let the fanbase down year after year and the fans will be calling for the firing of the guy writing the letter before you leave school.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

C'mon Rebel,running away with the game? Thats beyond rich.Guess fans are allowed to be delusional.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> C'mon Rebel,running away with the game? Thats beyond rich.Guess fans are allowed to be delusional.



Until proven otherwise.........

Y'all always wondered what an SEC caliber team would look like in another conference.  Now you know.


----------



## Horns (Aug 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Until proven otherwise.........
> 
> Y'all always wondered what an SEC caliber team would look like in another conference.  Now you know.



Not so much with Auburn because the had a golden horseshoe to get there.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

Horns said:


> Not so much with Auburn because the had a golden horseshoe to get there.



Still stings, doesn't it.  

I thought the 3rd best team in the SEC was suppose to be the third best team in the nation.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I would love to see other teams Scholly letters.  I'm sure UGA's letter plainly states that you will probably let the fanbase down year after year and the fans will be calling for the firing of the guy writing the letter before you leave school.



Glad I got my boots on its getting deep around here.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Glad I got my boots on its getting deep around here.



If I had to bet, every schollarship letter from every school overplays their position on the cfb landscape.

Do I think we're the premiere program in the nation?  No, it'll take more than one year to unseat Bama.  Do I think we'e in a position to consistently be one the top 5 programs in the nation?  You dern tootin'.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 21, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Glad I got my boots on its getting deep around here.



No...CMR sends his recruits Bibles with their names embossed on the front cover.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 21, 2014)

alphachief said:


> No...CMR sends his recruits Bibles with their names embossed on the front cover.



With their transfer paperwork and Auburn/Louisville admission papers tucked in the back.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If I had to bet, every schollarship letter from every school overplays their position on the cfb landscape.
> 
> Do I think we're the premiere program in the nation?  No, it'll take more than one year to unseat Bama.  Do I think we'e in a position to consistently be one the top 5 programs in the nation?  You dern tootin'.



Ohh I'm certain they all play up something,  who would say "we'd love to have you but don't expect to be better than say 4 and 8"


----------



## bluemarlin (Aug 21, 2014)

Impressive letter.. But no need to highlight with the bold text.

CeCe accepting?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

alphachief said:


> No...CMR sends his recruits Bibles with their names embossed on the front cover.



And you think this is a bad thing?

Sounds like that NC may be all you have going for you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Until proven otherwise.........
> 
> Y'all always wondered what an SEC caliber team would look like in another conference.  Now you know.



It matters a lot more to y'all than it does to us.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 21, 2014)

Fsu ! Is on top no matter what y'all sec lovers say !! If y'all don't like it come get it back !! Period ! Until then hush !!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> It matters a lot more to y'all than it does to us.



Your OCD is showing.

How many times have I heard that the top half of the SEC would go undefeated in any other conference?  What I'm saying is actually a compliment to the SEC.  We recruit the same regions and Jimbo has patterned the program after what Saban has done at Bama.

It's OK, calm down and enjoy the season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 22, 2014)

Best team in the country last year? Yep... Best program in the country? Well, win a couple of more NC's over the next 2-4 years and I will concede that over Bama.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> And you think this is a bad thing?
> 
> Sounds like that NC may be all you have going for you.



If he did...which he does not, I would not think it was a bad thing.  Sorry you missed the fact that my post was commentary about what a sanctimonious bunch you guys have become...and how you use CMR's great character (which I don't dispute) as an excuse for him failing to win the big games.  When you finally run him out of town, he has a promising career as an evangelist.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If he did...which he does not, I would not think it was a bad thing.  Sorry you missed the fact that my post was commentary about what a sanctimonious bunch you guys have become...and how you use CMR's great character (which I don't dispute) as an excuse for him failing to win the big games.  When you finally run him out of town, he has a promising career as an evangelist.



Dude... this is way overstated by rival fans and you know it. UGA is quick to punish and doesn't take rivals disciplinary castoffs and, yes, that puts us behind the 8 when competing against those that do but that isn't an excuse. 

If you have a group of peach farmers that are rewarded by poundage and one farmer discards the rotten ones and a couple of competing farmers pick up those rotten ones and add it to their poundage it is obviously a disadvantage to the farmer who is doing his best not to serve rotten peaches. He might not win the poundage contest but at least he can look you in the eye when he sells you peaches. 

That's not sanctimonious. That is simply fact. It is a shame that people like yourself find reason to demonize this but such is the world these days I reckon.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Dude... this is way overstated by rival fans and you know it. UGA is quick to punish and doesn't take rivals disciplinary castoffs and, yes, that puts us behind the 8 when competing against those that do but that isn't an excuse.
> 
> If you have a group of peach farmers that are rewarded by poundage and one farmer discards the rotten ones and a couple of competing farmers pick up those rotten ones and add it to their poundage it is obviously a disadvantage to the farmer who is doing his best not to serve rotten peaches. He might not win the poundage contest but at least he can look you in the eye when he sells you peaches.
> 
> That's not sanctimonious. That is simply fact. It is a shame that people like yourself find reason to demonize this but such is the world these days I reckon.



You lost me at...Dude.  And if you think I take having good character or having Christian values for granted, I dont...in fact, here's a great read for you.  Having said that, at the end of the day...he can't win the big one and this excuse gets old.

http://www.cbn.com/entertainment/sports/Mark_Richt_102907.aspx


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 22, 2014)

figures....I just wanted to start a fire and walk away.  I just wanted to see who would put it out and who would put more wood on it;  looks like you Free Seafood folks brought a chainsaw!  As I figured, it was all of the Noles defending the letter before anyone else could say a thing about it. FSU won a title over an SEC and every CFB in the nation watched it on live TV, yet somehow the Nole Nation feels the need to defend it at every turn and claim and even proclaim aloud, "the premiere college football program in America." Sounds great for a team that was just two years removed from a 9-4.  Free Seafood was there before, sure, but I am wondering why they don't act like it and win with a little grace;  I'm just pointing out the elephant in the room. The Noles are a good team, make no doubt!  And I am sure they can be just as good again this year, but Karma is an evil old woman that carries a butcher knife hidden in her apron....I met her once a few years ago at an Oklahoma State game against my Dawgs.  Confidence will get you a lot of places but  arrogance will take you a lot pf places you don't want to go.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> You lost me at...Dude.  And if you think I take having good character or having Christian values for granted, I dont...in fact, here's a great read for you.  Having said that, at the end of the day...he can't win the big one and this excuse gets old.
> 
> http://www.cbn.com/entertainment/sports/Mark_Richt_102907.aspx



Not gonna bother reading the 700 club link so I will leave it at this and I have said it time and time again. You can have the moral high ground or championships. Very rarely can you have both but I keep hoping that UGA can achieve both. If it comes down to having to sign players from Auburn who have stolen from their school or teammates, have a QB and heisman trophy winner accused of rape and caught stealing from the grocery store, take a sex offender from LSU, or oversigning to a tune of five classes to everyone elses four in order to win a NC. Well, let's just say that I hope it never gets to that point in Athens. 

Good luck this season.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> You lost me at...Dude.  And if you think I take having good character or having Christian values for granted, I dont...in fact, here's a great read for you.  Having said that, at the end of the day...he can't win the big one and this excuse gets old.
> 
> http://www.cbn.com/entertainment/sports/Mark_Richt_102907.aspx



I do suppose the excuse gets old, but I'll take my coach and his 117-40 with a .750  A lot of people say "it gets old." and that's fine.  It is nothing that has not been said before....

"He couldn’t win the big one, they wrote. His game plan was too vanilla and reliant on cupcake schedules and relied on cupcake schedules smashing patsies like Idaho State or Charleston Southern but would be left flummoxed and gasping come the fancy aeronautics of a Boise State or Spurrier and his smart alec attitude, and Georgia would lose again and Mark Richt would just go on chewing his gum and drive home in some archetypal Buick Skylark and quietly go to church the next day and later maybe drink a Coke."

"But maybe the real reason is Coach Richt could envelope you in a wave of mysterious sadness, could break your heart every moment of your life, was because he just seemed so nice, and good, and true. Yet at the same time you never quite knew what he was thinking or feeling. Whether Georgia won or lost its football games, he was always so even, so composed. All the tan skinned, blonde-haired, plain-spoken, soft eyed life of him was drawn together in stolidity and rationality and his Christianity. He was a blank slate upon which we fans read what we needed to read, felt what we needed to feel."






now....the real of the story..............










https://thejesuitpost.org/2014/01/tom-osborne-is-tom-osborne/


----------



## Throwback (Aug 22, 2014)

T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Not gonna bother reading the 700 club link so I will leave it at this and I have said it time and time again. You can have the moral high ground or championships. Very rarely can you have both but I keep hoping that UGA can achieve both. If it comes down to having to sign players from Auburn who have stolen from their school or teammates, have a QB and heisman trophy winner *accused of rape *and caught stealing from the grocery store, take a sex offender from LSU, or oversigning to a tune of five classes to everyone elses four in order to win a NC. Well, let's just say that I hope it never gets to that point in Athens.
> 
> Good luck this season.



Anyone can be accused of rape.  Would you hire those boys from the Duke LaCrosse team?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Anyone can be accused of rape.  Would you hire those boys from the Duke LaCrosse team?



Those boys showed character afterwards to at least make us believe they were upstanding. Your boy stole crablegs from a grocery store on camera. Next?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Those boys showed character afterwards to at least make us believe they were upstanding. Your boy stole crablegs from a grocery store on camera. Next?



Yep, really escelated his crimes there, didn't he?

The crableg thing was stupid, very stupid, especially in the aftermath of the rape allegation.  I still don't see Jameis so much as a thug as much as a kid who needs to grow the eff up.


----------



## Horns (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, really escelated his crimes there, didn't he?
> 
> The crableg thing was stupid, very stupid, especially in the aftermath of the rape allegation.  I still don't see Jameis so much as a thug as much as a kid who needs to grow the eff up.



Well one would think that the premier college football program in America would make sure that happens.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 22, 2014)

Horns said:


> Well one would think that the premier college football program in America would make sure that happens.



We have a whole year to find out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If he did...which he does not, I would not think it was a bad thing.  Sorry you missed the fact that my post was commentary about what a sanctimonious bunch you guys have become...and how you use CMR's great character (which I don't dispute) as an excuse for him failing to win the big games.  When you finally run him out of town, he has a promising career as an evangelist.



This is just stupid.  There is no other way to describe it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Your OCD is showing.
> 
> How many times have I heard that the top half of the SEC would go undefeated in any other conference?  What I'm saying is actually a compliment to the SEC.  We recruit the same regions and Jimbo has patterned the program after what Saban has done at Bama.
> 
> It's OK, calm down and enjoy the season.



Lol.  I'm plenty calm there slick.  Feel free to post some links to where I supposedly said this dozens of times.  Shouldn't be hard the way you guys act like it has been said repeatedly.  I'll wait.

As for the rest of it.  Acting as if that NC was due to Jimbo Fisher's coaching seems like a stretch at best.

Thinking he is a great coach because of the NC is like thinking Trent Dilfer was a great NFL qb because his team won a Super Bowl one time.  Y'all crack me up bragging about Fisher.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, really escelated his crimes there, didn't he?
> 
> The crableg thing was stupid, very stupid, especially in the aftermath of the rape allegation.  I still don't see Jameis so much as a thug as much as a kid who needs to grow the eff up.



Y'all should just admit that you don't care what he does just so long as he gives y'all reason to pound your chests because it's clear as a bell that that is the case.

If he's not a thug then I don't know what a thug is.

Anybody can be accused of rape?  I suppose that's true in theory but that's weak man.  Have you ever been accused of it?  I sure haven't.  Never been within shouting distance of having that happen to me.  I bet nobody in this forum has ever had that happen to them.  And please don't say that it's just because he's "Famous Jameis" and deal with a whole different set of problems.  Tons of high profile college football players come through the ranks every year and are never accused of rape.

The truth is y'all don't care either way.  Because the "noles" are back and that's all that matters and collateral damage is just that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2014)

Fact is every team represented on this forum has thieves on it including UGA. FSU found success last year and it just tears some of these guys up that it wasn't their team.

Haters gonna HATE!!

Go NOLES!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fact is every team represented on this forum has thieves on it including UGA. FSU found success last year and it just tears some of these guys up that it wasn't their team.
> 
> Haters gonna HATE!!
> 
> Go NOLES!



Lol.  Yeah that's the old fall back isn't it.  It's not that your fans are acting like arrogant gas bags or that your star player is a hoodlum.  It's that everybody is jealous of you and be hatin yo.

Real mature thought process that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  Yeah that's the old fall back isn't it.  It's not that your fans are acting like arrogant gas bags or that your star player is a hoodlum.  It's that everybody is jealous of you and be hatin yo.
> 
> Real mature thought process that.



You crack me up. I guess Uga is the scale by which everyone should measure their teams. Let's face it, y'all have thieves on your team just like Jameis. Y'all act like FSU's NC is tainted b/c of a petty theft and rape accusation. I can bet you money though if the Dwags were to win it all this year there would be no mention of the thugs that helped y'all win it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Fact is every team represented on this forum has thieves on it including UGA. FSU found success last year and it just tears some of these guys up that it wasn't their team.
> 
> Haters gonna HATE!!
> 
> Go NOLES!



Some teams have 4 thieves at once.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is just stupid.  There is no other way to describe it.[/QUOTE


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You crack me up. I guess Uga is the scale by which everyone should measure their teams. Let's face it, y'all have thieves on your team just like Jameis. Y'all act like FSU's NC is tainted b/c of a petty theft and rape accusation. I can bet you money though if the Dwags were to win it all this year there would be no mention of the thugs that helped y'all win it.



Show me where I said UGA was the scale by which everyone should measure their team.

Saying that and just pointing out the truth about how y'all really don't care what he did as long as he got you your precious NC and the right to get on here and pound your chests are two separate issues.  Two totally different things there.  You are creating straw men in an effort to defend the indefensible.

Talking about what UGA fans would do if one of our players were mixed up in that is pointless because it was your guy that did it.

I know y'all don't care man.  The ends justify the means.  FSU has a long history of that kind of thing so I guess to you it's just business as usual.

Again, you ever been accused of rape?  Anybody you are friends with ever been accused of it?  That's what I thought.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > This is just stupid.  There is no other way to describe it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Show me where I said UGA was the scale by which everyone should measure their team.
> 
> Saying that and just pointing out the truth about how y'all really don't care what he did as long as he got you your precious NC and the right to get on here and pound your chests are two separate issues.  Two totally different things there.  You are creating straw men in an effort to defend the indefensible.
> 
> ...



No I haven't but I have a close friend that was accused (falsely accused). Turns out this woman had done this to more than 1 man, one of which was a cop. 

You act like being falsely accused of rape is something that never happens but you just may not realize it happens a lot more than you think.

I think your seminole brother in law gets your panties in such a wad that you just dislike everyone that has anything to do with FSU.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> No I haven't but I have a close friend that was accused (falsely accused). Turns out this woman had done this to more than 1 man, one of which was a cop.
> 
> You act like being falsely accused of rape is something that never happens but you just may not realize it happens a lot more than you think.
> 
> I think your seminole brother in law gets your panties in such a wad that you just dislike everyone that has anything to do with FSU.



Somehow I doubt that story.

He gets on my nerves for sure but that's just part of it.  The way y'all whine about the SEC just gets old.

And it would be nice to see you loud mouths back up this nonsense about how supposedly all the fans of SEC teams here told you over and over that your team could not beat a middle of the pack SEC team.  I doubt anybody ever said that.  It's probably what y'all just think we all think.

Now do I or any of the other fans of SEC teams here think much of the acc?  No.  Why would we?  Be realistic.

And Florida State had a great season last year.  But that doesnt somehow make y'all the cream of the crop in college football instantly.  Yes, I know UGA isn't either.   

And Winston is a low life.  He just is.  I know you don't care.  But when you try to explain it away just because he's your guy you are gonna get called on it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Somehow I doubt that story.
> 
> True story. Are you that Naive? Do you really think these things don't happen? Maybe you've never heard of Brian Banks.
> 
> ...




Go Noles!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 23, 2014)

That's about what I thought.  In other words, "I've got nothing...Florida State!"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> That's about what I thought.  In other words, "I've got nothing...Florida State!"





Don't get your panties in a wad Nancy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't get your panties in a wad Nancy.



You wish there sugar britches.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> The Dogs suck!
> CMR sucks!
> The SEC sucks!
> The Gators REALLY suck?
> ...



You suck too.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 25, 2014)

Ucf 10
uga 6


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  I'm plenty calm there slick.  Feel free to post some links to where I supposedly said this dozens of times.  Shouldn't be hard the way you guys act like it has been said repeatedly.  I'll wait.
> 
> As for the rest of it.  Acting as if that NC was due to Jimbo Fisher's coaching seems like a stretch at best.
> 
> Thinking he is a great coach because of the NC is like thinking Trent Dilfer was a great NFL qb because his team won a Super Bowl one time.  Y'all crack me up bragging about Fisher.



First, I never said that _you _said it, you just happen to be the one to jump in to act like the SEC homers (I know you aren't one of them, just their defender) are a very humble bunch who never throw the conference up as a debate ender.

The two most importent jobs for a HC today is to recruit and surround himelf with great assistants.  I think Jimbo had done a pretty good job at both.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 25, 2014)

Four important years to end the debate:

1980
1993
1999
2013.

Go Noles!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 26, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Four important years to end the debate:
> 
> 1980
> 1993
> ...



You forgot one!!!
January 1, 2003


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 26, 2014)

On any given day any team can be beaten. Last year is a great example. Auburn and Alabama. Florida and Georgia Southern. But we all know tha FSU does not play against the talent that the SEC has on average. It is like some one said all these other teams that are college teams would come and play an SEC team and win if they had the talent. Notre Dame is a perfect example a couple of years ago they were going to destroy Alabama and Rut Roo. FSU is a great team. But the teams they play for the most part are not up to the standard that most SEC teams are. Now when that changes who knows. Who knows the conference they are in may even get a network some day. When pigs fly.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 26, 2014)

killer elite said:


> On any given day any team can be beaten. Last year is a great example. Auburn and Alabama. Florida and Georgia Southern. But we all know tha FSU does not play against the talent that the SEC has on average. It is like some one said all these other teams that are college teams would come and play an SEC team and win if they had the talent. Notre Dame is a perfect example a couple of years ago they were going to destroy Alabama and Rut Roo. FSU is a great team. But the teams they play for the most part are not up to the standard that most SEC teams are. Now when that changes who knows. Who knows the conference they are in may even get a network some day. When pigs fly.



South GA Dawg has told me that there are no posts like this on this forum.  There no SEC homers here.  This is something I imagined.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 26, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> South GA Dawg has told me that there are no posts like this on this forum.  There no SEC homers here.  This is something I imagined.



You sure that's what I said?

Do you honestly take issue with the argument that y'all don't have much competition in your conference?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sure that's what I said?
> 
> Do you honestly take issue with the argument that y'all don't have much competition in your conference?



While true that the Acc  hasn't had the best teams in recent years they are starting to get a little tougher. 

I don't see a whole lot of difference in Uga and FSU's schedules this year.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> *While true that the Acc  hasn't had the best teams in recent years they are starting to get a little tougher. *
> I don't see a whole lot of difference in Uga and FSU's schedules this year.



Which ones are tougher???
Super confused?
Good call Killer!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone who thinks FSU isn't capable of running the table in the SEC is mistaken IMO. Anyone who thinks that the gauntlet wouldn't be a good bit tougher for them in the SEC is equally as mistaken.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> On any given day any team can be beaten. Last year is a great example. Auburn and Alabama. Florida and Georgia Southern. But we all know tha FSU does not play against the talent that the SEC has on average. It is like some one said all these other teams that are college teams would come and play an SEC team and win if they had the talent. Notre Dame is a perfect example a couple of years ago they were going to destroy Alabama and Rut Roo. FSU is a great team. But the teams they play for the most part are not up to the standard that most SEC teams are. Now when that changes who knows. Who knows the conference they are in may even get a network some day. When pigs fly.



Wrong. Champions find a way to win, regardless of what day it is or who is on the other side of the ball. Your SEC champion was beaten. FSU was the greatest team in the land last year. Deal with it.


----------



## Atchafalaya (Aug 27, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Wrong. Champions find a way to win, regardless of what day it is or who is on the other side of the ball. Your SEC champion was beaten. FSU was the greatest team in the land last year. Deal with it.



Last year is exactly the point. Which has absolutely nothing to do with this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Anyone who thinks FSU isn't capable of running the table in the SEC is mistaken IMO. Anyone who thinks that the gauntlet wouldn't be a good bit tougher for them in the SEC is equally as mistaken.



I agree.  I don't know why that freaks them out so bad.  You don't see any of us busting a spring when somebody correctly points out that the West has been tougher than the east for a good while now.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2014)

You guys got it all wrong the Seminoles won last year. They are the National Champions. The teams they will play may be getting a bit tougher but those teams are not to the Standards of most SEC teams. The fact is that the head Seminole, Osceola is not even in Florida. He is in South Carolina. Now it is a new season and we will see. The fact is that the SEC has produced 9 National Champions out of the BCS era. Only time will tell.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 27, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Anyone who thinks FSU isn't capable of running the table in the SEC is mistaken IMO. Anyone who thinks that the gauntlet wouldn't be a good bit tougher for them in the SEC is equally as mistaken.



I agree 100%.


----------



## garnet and gold (Aug 27, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You guys got it all wrong the Seminoles won last year. They are the National Champions. The teams they will play may be getting a bit tougher but those teams are not to the Standards of most SEC teams. The fact is that the head Seminole, Osceola is not even in Florida. He is in South Carolina. Now it is a new season and we will see. The fact is that the SEC has produced 9 National Champions out of the BCS era. Only time will tell.



Dumbest post Ive ever read on GON


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Dumbest post Ive ever read on GON


:rofl: Well we will see If I am as dumb as You say I am. Only time will tell.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Dumbest post Ive ever read on GON



Impossible unless you don't read your own there thread killer.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2014)

We will see


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sure that's what I said?
> 
> Do you honestly take issue with the argument that y'all don't have much competition in your conference?



I'm sure that you always want links to prove it has been said.  No link needed, there it is.

Show me where I said that.  All I've ever said about our competition is that we did to that competition what great teams do, we destroyed them.  No close calls to lesser teams.  We showed up each and every week.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm sure that you always want links to prove it has been said.  No link needed, there it is.
> 
> Show me where I said that.  All I've ever said about our competition is that we did to that competition what great teams do, we destroyed them.  No close calls to lesser teams.  We showed up each and every week.



I agree.  But all I "always want" is for people to back up what they say.  If you think you are going to just run your mouth and not back it up I will make you look dumb.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 29, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree.  But all I "always want" is for people to back up what they say.  If you think you are going to just run your mouth and not back it up I will make you look dumb.



Even though I never point you out as saying things, you want proof (as if I have a reason to make this stuff up).  Is it really that hard for you to believe that poeple on this forum refer to any team from the SEC winning a title as "we've won 7 in a row?  You jump in like you're the savior of all things SEC and have an unhealthy obsession with anything FSU (I didn't notice that before last January, but I don't have a link to prove it, so I may be wrong), then instantly put words in my mouth that I know for a fact I haven't said on this or any other forum.

Look, you seem like a good guy, but you don't have what it takes to make me look dumb.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 29, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> With their transfer paperwork and Auburn/Louisville admission papers tucked in the back.



And FSU sends a list of the recommended criminal attorneys.  

I ain't got a "dog" in this fight other than I see the nightly news out of Tally.  Of course things have gotten tight down there.  Them boys use to get courtesy discounts on shoes and such.
Now they rely of the old 5 finger discount. huh.


----------

